# Manuscript Traditions Within Orthodoxy



## greenbaggins

As many are probably aware, I am a rather strong advocate of the critical text. However, I am equally adamant that my KJV/TR/MT brothers are just that: brothers. Both positions _can_ be well within the boundaries of confessional orthodoxy. Critical text advocates err outside of orthodoxy when they enthrone human judgment as king, and when they ascribe cultic status to a group of people which includes the Reformed orthodox of the 16-17th centuries. TR advocates err when they claim that all CT advocates are outside the pale. Come on, folks! Don't you realize how small the differences are between the two manuscript traditions?! Don't you realize that precisely zero doctrines hang in the balance on this issue?! Can we not both agree that the CT and the TR can both be called the Word of God? That the KJV and the ESV are both God's Word? Is anyone's soul in danger because they read the KJV instead of the ESV or vice versa? Let's get some perspective on this one, folks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------

